# ideas on what breed?



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

This is Fiona...bought at sale barn as a "family" of three for $20 each...babies were not hers and they went downhill fast and died...so I figure she was a 60 goat. We milk a good 1/2 gallon once a day with never pulling kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no idea but she kinda has a pigmy face.....I could be totally wrong but maybe a pigmy cross ??????


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I have no idea but she kinda has a pigmy face.....I could be totally wrong but maybe a pigmy cross ??????


Ummm...should have noted she is definitely a full size goat. Lol... she's a big girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to say Boer Nubian.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ I agree and more Nubian that Boer.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess she is Nubian and Boer too. She is too meaty to be just Nubian but her horns are not like pure Boers. She is adorable.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

A Nubian, meat-breed cross definitely, most likely as everyone else says, a Boer.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with the Boer/Nubian cross.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks. Someone had once said Spanish but she really doesn't look like any of those I've seen. The Nubian would explain the milk production.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I sixth that! Lol. She's exactly what I want to breed for.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's great. Tons of milk. Kidded twins last year in a 15 minute period with no problem. I'd take a herd full of her!


----------

